# Can't clean oily windows?!



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

I've had my car for a couple of months and whoever had it before must have used some weird product on the glass as they look like this:




























And that's after a snow foam, a wash with Megs Gold Class shampoo, a dry with a drying towel and a clean with AutoGlym Fast Glass!

It's hard to see on the photos but it's just like a layer of something oily that just smears about when cleaned with anything.

I then tried AutoGlym Super Resin Polish, then White Vinegar then some Cif Lemon Cleaner and only after that lot I managed to make it look normal by using nearly a while roll of blue tissue to wipe the windows, I had to throw each piece of tissue away after just one wipe as if I didn't it just put the oil back on the glass and smeared off around.

I only done that this morning and so far it "looks" OK, but if I haven't got it all and it comes back what on Earth should I use to get rid of it for good?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, IsoPropanol/rubbing alcohol should remove the oily film & then give a good polish with glass cleaner.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, IsoPropanol/rubbing alcohol should remove the oily film & then give a good polish with glass cleaner.
> Hoggy.


Isopropyl is the one thing i didn't have, I'll get some then so I'm ready for next time.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

The Mequires is a lovely wash wax but it also leaves the screen coated in greasy crap.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Allspeed said:


> The Mequires is a lovely wash wax but it also leaves the screen coated in greasy crap.


It's not that as I've used it for years with no issue.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I washed mine Saturday, and in the afternoon got caught in a deluge. I had to pull over, I could barely see out with all the grease on the screen.

I normally use autoglym wash wax, the Mequires is new to me. When I got home I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol and the issues gone.

So the Maquires isn't helping.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Allspeed said:


> I washed mine Saturday, and in the afternoon got caught in a deluge. I had to pull over, I could barely see out with all the grease on the screen.
> 
> I normally use autoglym wash wax, the Mequires is new to me. When I got home I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol and the issues gone.
> 
> So the Maquires isn't helping.


Weird. I use just a cap full to a bucket but then I always go over the glass on the car after with AG Fast Glass.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Apoligies, I just looked this is ultimate Mequires wash wax not gold class. I mixed it at the ratio on the bottle which equates to 8 capfulls to my bucket.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Meguairs ultimate wash wax causes no probs on my screens & I always mix it much stronger than recommended.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rip (Dec 22, 2017)

Allspeed said:


> Apoligies, I just looked this is ultimate Mequires wash wax not gold class. I mixed it at the ratio on the bottle which equates to 8 capfulls to my bucket.


Ah that'll be it then, the Gold Class Shampoo is very good.


----------

